# L1 at currys Tottenham Court Road



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

I was at the google stand in currys in TCR road and in sure I saw a L1 and a portable cart in the back. It was close to closing time so was not in use. Anyone else seen this?


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

My favorite part of London(not Currys)

Spent many hours admiring the AV.

Even better if the shops are supplying coffee via an L1


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

if it was in fact a L1, it was in the "google store" section so i wouldnt expect to see them popping up in other curry's unfortunately.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Yes I saw this too, a trendy hipster-style coffee cart with an L1 and some really terrible doser grinder. Felt a bit of a shameful combination.

If you pushed me for which grinder it was I'd say the Fracino Tranquilo or some rebrand of.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Will pop down for a look tomorrow. The storefront is within view of my office


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

As you go in its on the right in the middle of all the Google stuff. You can't miss it. Let us know how it goes and I might pop in at a later date


----------

